# Lion on the loose?!



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Helicopter hunt for lion on loose - UK News - MSN News UK

Good grief!


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

5plusmany said:


> Helicopter hunt for lion on loose - UK News - MSN News UK
> 
> Good grief!


it's ok, i've got it- i'm waiting for a reward to be offered before i hand it over.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

:lol2: Well they've called off the search saying it was a 'large domestic or wildcat' ... quite some mistake to make!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

What about the people who claim to have heard it roaring in the woods behind their house? There's a couple of large domestic cats round here but I've never hear them roar!

Fwiw I'd be just as interested to know what a Wildcat is doing in Essex as I would a lion?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

5plusmany said:


> :lol2: Well they've called off the search saying it was a 'large domestic or wildcat' ... quite some mistake to make!





Graham said:


> What about the people who claim to have heard it roaring in the woods behind their house? There's a couple of large domestic cats round here but I've never hear them roar!
> 
> Fwiw I'd be just as interested to know what a Wildcat is doing in Essex as I would a lion?


they won't find until i hand it over for a decent reward...:whistling2:


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 24, 2012)

5plusmany said:


> :lol2: Well they've called off the search saying it was a 'large domestic or wildcat' ... quite some mistake to make!


A while ago a large 'snow leopard' was spotted in my area and some of the local schools were shut down. Apparently it was jumping 10ft tall fences and breaking into people's gardens, looking at them menacingly, then leaving.
Eventually the mystery was solved. It was a domestic cat. It was quite tall, sort of maine **** sized, but definitely not a fully grown snow leopard. What was worse was that one of the people that reported the sighting was some well known member of the council or something like that... it definitely wasn't a 6 year old telling fibs for attention.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

5plusmany said:


> :lol2: Well they've called off the search saying it was a 'large domestic or wildcat' ... quite some mistake to make!


Yes it would be some mistake to think a domestic cat was a lion, but then have you seen the people who claim to have seen it?


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

They are not looking hard enough.........Oi PLOD! he's behind you


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

5plusmany said:


> :lol2: Well they've called off the search saying it was a 'large domestic or wildcat' ... quite some mistake to make!


What do they mean by wildcat, Feral domestic ?, Scottish wildcat ?.

Most likly a Golden retriever or a Golden labrador:lol2:.


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

according to the news they have now called of the search


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

gazz said:


> Most likly a Golden retriever or a Golden labrador:lol2:.


Like this?


----------



## Yezi (Aug 3, 2012)

Graham said:


> Like this?
> 
> image


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Graham said:


> Like this?
> 
> image


:lol2:

It's probably another one of those giant size stuffed toys like the last time they had all the police and helicopters out searching! :roll:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> It's probably another one of those giant size stuffed toys like the last time they had all the police and helicopters out searching! :roll:


Maybe a lost bloke on his stag do:lol2:.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Graham said:


> Like this?
> 
> image


I need one of these for my dog she looks like a lion cub


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Graham said:


> Like this?
> 
> image


Hahaaaa love it!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well!! It appears it was a ginger tom! :roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Nell (May 3, 2011)

Graham said:


> Like this?
> 
> image


That is so creepy!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

feorag said:


> Well!! It appears it was a ginger tom! :roll2: PMSL!!!


How stupid do those people feel now? That's the sort of thing that could follow them around for the rest of their lives, the idiots who mistook a ginger tomcat for a lion!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

The picture does look like it has too pointy ears to have been a lion, but it does look big... surely they must have been able to tell the scale from where they were? Didn't they say they heard it roar? Though I guess if a cicus was in town and they heard a lion roar and then saw the ginger cat outside they might have been a bit 'confused'


----------

